# Green Hornet Garage Flip



## meallen (Jul 9, 2002)

The title sounds like a reality TV show :laugh:

So, I'm looking to create the rotating garage set from the Green Hornet TV series as a diorama. I found an old thread on HobbyTalk from many years ago where someone wanted to do the same thing...but I'm not sure if it ever came to fruition.

So, I was looking for some help. I'm just wondering if anyone has attempted this. I'm pretty sure that both the cars needed (Black Beauty aka 1966 Chrysler Imperial and 1965 Chrysler 300 Conv.) don't exist in the same scale. That's where I'm hoping some of you fine folks could help me.

Any assistance would be much appreciated!

Mike


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

Sounds great. I don't think anyone ever did it.

I'm not too crazy about the Black Beauty model I bought years ago. Wrong proportions. I wonder if a 300 could be converted?


----------



## Lummox (May 26, 2007)

Both my brothers had '65 or '66 kits that they had new back then.
So I would think one could be found.

It's a 2dr Imperial though, but could be converted.


----------

